# no disc for brother printer lc-970



## andywillis (Feb 3, 2012)

lost disc for brother lc-970 printer


----------



## pip22 (Aug 22, 2004)

You can download the printer installation/driver software from the Brother website: Software Download | Global Brother

Note: _LC-970 is the part number for the ink cartridge, not the printer model_
To download the correct software, you will need to know the model number of the actual printer.


----------

